# I know a lot of people have moved on to different ICS ROMs.



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

But just an fyi, Cyanogenmod just released a RC of CM 7.2 for the Mesmerize. I haven't seen any official post about it, so I thought I might as well share it.

Here's the changelog if anyone is interested

http://wiki.cyanogen...Mod_7_Changelog

Edit - also here's a torrent that is much faster than the cm mirror.

http://www.jeago.com...ned.zip.torrent


----------



## bbach7139 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the torrent link; downloading it now and giving it a go!


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

bbach7139 said:


> Thanks for the torrent link; downloading it now and giving it a go!


I'm running it now after being on AOKP for a while and it's stable but everything feels so unpolished compared to ICS.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

added that torrent all them CM torrents listed on the google+ post to me seedbox.

isn't this the one that is supposed to fix some sd card or loss of data issues? read it on google+ a while back when they mentioned they would go back to cm7 and fix it now that they found the problem. can't say for sure since at the moment the cyanogenmod site is down.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, it seems pretty good so far, found this post late last night/early this morning (between 12am - 1am ~ish) just, maybe next time you post a link to a custom rom you might want to include a link to the GApps as well, seeing as to how this does not have it, had to go to cyanogen's web page to get it but it works for the most part, not too shabby, thank you for this.


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

Which modem works with this? I know 7.1 release did not work on the eh09 modem until someone fixed it. Can anyone verify this works on eh09 or ei20?


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

droidroidz said:


> Which modem works with this? I know 7.1 release did not work on the eh09 modem until someone fixed it. Can anyone verify this works on eh09 or ei20?


I can & will confirm this working for the E120 modem. I flashed a fresh stock EH09, rebooted, ran the *228 activation, flashed rooted stock EH09, rebooted, flashed CwM4 fixed for Odin & the E120 modem (at the same time), rebooted, put this on the SD card, turned off, entered recovery via CwM, flashed this & rebooted, good to go


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

ei20 also confirmed here.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

I did exactly as Xeno did twice to be exact and both times my 3G icon goes on and off. After 1st go around i figured something got horked when i *228 activated. I flashed back to old stock w/ repartition and started over. I got same exact issue. If i open browser it says no inet connection? Whats up? I cannot ping out from terminal either. In my boot to GB before installing cm i had inet on the ei20.....im lost

Redownloaded it and tried again, tried eh09 same thing. I can recieve text but send a bank text...anyone have ideas?

Here is last few lines of logcat output, this basically just keeps rolling:

D/pppd	( 2220): using channel 88
D/Tethering( 213): ppp0 is not a tetherable iface, ignoring
I/pppd	( 2220): Using interface ppp0
I/pppd	( 2220): Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyCDMA0
D/pppd	( 2220): No auth is possible
I/pppd	( 2220): local IP address 166.226.86.78
I/pppd	( 2220): remote IP address 10.119.160.1
I/pppd	( 2220): primary DNS address 166.181.127.17
I/pppd	( 2220): secondary DNS address 166.181.191.17
I/pppd	( 2220): LCP terminated by peer
I/pppd	( 2220): Connect time 0.1 minutes.
I/pppd	( 2220): Sent 0 bytes, received 0 bytes.
I/pppd	( 2220): Terminating on signal 15
D/dalvikvm( 562): GC_EXPLICIT freed 196K, 52% free 3038K/6279K, external 19K/531K, paused 52ms
I/pppd	( 2220): Connection terminated.
W/Tethering( 213): attempting to remove unknown iface (ppp0), ignoring
I/pppd	( 2220): Modem hangup
I/TelephonyRegistry( 213): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null i
terfaceName=ppp0 networkType=6
D/NetUtils( 213): failed to remove default route for ppp0: No such device
D/GTalkService( 434): ##### Network broadcast (connected=false) type=mobile, state=DISCONNECTED
D/CMStats ( 770): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: noConnectivity = true
I/TelephonyRegistry( 213): notifyDataConnection: state=1 isDataConnectivityPossible=true reason=null in
erfaceName=null networkType=6
I/MediaUploader( 746): No need to wake up
D/Tethering( 213): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3
I/TelephonyRegistry( 213): notifyServiceState: 0 home U.S. Cellular US 31000 EvDo rev. A CSS not suppo
ted 10 303RoamInd: 1DefRoamInd: 0EmergOnly: false
I/TelephonyRegistry( 213): notifyDataConnection: state=2 isDataConnectivityPossible=true reason=null in
erfaceName=ppp0 networkType=6
D/MobileDataStateTracker( 213): CONNECTED event did not supply a default gateway.
W/NetworkStateTracker( 213): net.tcp.buffersize.evdo not found in system properties. Using defaults
D/CMStats ( 770): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: noConnectivity = false
D/CMStats ( 770): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: starting service
D/GTalkService( 434): ##### Network broadcast (connected=true) type=mobile, state=CONNECTED
D/Tethering( 213): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3
I/MediaUploader( 746): No need to wake up
D/pppd	( 2233): using channel 89
I/pppd	( 2233): Using interface ppp0
I/pppd	( 2233): Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyCDMA0
D/dalvikvm( 407): GC_CONCURRENT freed 320K, 49% free 3314K/6471K, external 930K/1102K, paused 27ms+11ms
D/Tethering( 213): ppp0 is not a tetherable iface, ignoring
D/dalvikvm( 434): GC_CONCURRENT freed 609K, 51% free 3134K/6343K, external 790K/1193K, paused 2ms+2ms

Ok now im really clueless...I left it sit for about an hour came back and now 3G is working...but still sending blank text messages.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, droidroidz, it is known that even if you have the same model phone on the same ROM, each phone can & will act differently in certain areas, I haven't the slightest idea why it won't work for you as it did for me.

On a side note, I thought I'd give the link to the GApps for this:
http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip


----------

